# Wie bekomm ich diesen Effekt mit After Effects hin?



## mailfor (5. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen: Wie bekomme ich diesen Effekt mit After Effekts hin (siehe Anhang). Leider weiß ich nicht wie man diesen Effekt nennt aber im Prinzip wird einfach eine 1px breite linie verlängert. Wär natürlich schön wenn sich das ganze ohne Plugin lösen lassen würde!

mfg
mailfor


----------



## Santiago (5. März 2005)

Kommt drauf an wie es implementiert wird...
Bewegt sich das Auge? 
Ab wann kommt dieser Schmiereffekt / Ab welcher Stelle?
Bitte genauer.

Sonst ist es einfach:
1. 2 Ebenen
2. 1. Ebene: Ganzes Auge
3. 2. Ebene: Schmiereffekt (Bild in Photoshop erstellt)
4. Bewegung erstellen und (z.B.) in der Mitte Maske anwedenen und das Auge so "schmieren" lassen.

LG, Santiago


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. März 2005)

Hallo,

Um Dir auf der Suche nach den passenden Begriffen zu helfen:
Der gewünschte Effekt heißt "Pixelstretch" und die Umsetzung
in Photoshop ist u.a. auf 666-hellish.com zu finden 
=> http://666-hellish.com/index.php?li...&suche=&sid=8822110ea23153267f540755da3b616b#

Gruss


----------



## mailfor (6. März 2005)

naja wie sowas im PS geht is ja eh simpel aber in After Effects handelt es sich um ein bewegtes Bild... 

optimal wär natürlich auch noch wenn man den Start des "schmiereffekts" bzw vom "pixelstrech" auch noch animieren könnte...


----------



## Santiago (6. März 2005)

Du musst mal genau erklären wie du dir den Ablauf vorstellst. Das wär schon wichtig zu wissen, sonst kann man schlecht helfen... (ich zumindest).

Zwinkert das Auge?, Bewegt es sich von links nach rechts?, Bewegt sich der Kopf?, Wie lange ist die gesamte Sequenz?

Santiago


----------



## Santiago (6. März 2005)

So:
Hier die Lösung:

1. Eine Komposition (A) erstellen mit deinem Video (Ursprungsmaterial)!
2. Eine Komposition (B) erstellen mit der gleichen Höhe wie (A) und 4 px Breite.
3. In diese Komposition (B) die Komposition (A) reinziehen. Müsste schön mittig sein!
4. Komposition (C) erstellen mit den Breite und Höhe von (A).
5. In diese Komposition (B) reinziehen. Transformieren: In die Breite ziehen: Stretch!
6. Komposition (D) erstellen und (A) und (C) reinziehen.
7. Masken anwenden. Von (A) darf nur die linke Seite zu sehen sein, von (B) die rechte.

Hoff das war nicht allzu kompliziert... Hab versucht mich einfach zu halten. Wenn alles nichts nützt schick ich dir ein File.
Sieht geil aus. Danke für die Idee 
Santiago


----------



## mailfor (6. März 2005)

ja danke habs inzwischen auch so hinbekommen nur leider geht des Ding dann halt immer von der Mitte bzw. von einem bestimmten Punkt aus.... um den Startpunkt zu animieren wirds dann noch a Spur aufwendiger...


----------

